# ordering shrimp online



## dspin02 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey, was just wondering which places, websites, people have ordered shrimp from online and what their experiences were. also, both my girlfriend and I work all day mon-fri, how does delivery work? will the shrimp make it if no one is there to receive them and we have to go pick them up the next day? can you specify weekend deliveries?

thanks a bunch.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Try the ShrimpLab:
http://www.theshrimplab.ca/store/
I've never deal with him directly, but from the other members of the forum most are very happy with his care in packaging his deliveries.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## dspin02 (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks, I checked out that site earlier, decent prices for what I want. I'm just worried about the delivery part, how that works if I'm not there. I would hate to lose a whole shipment of shrimp. I guess I'll email them and find out if they ship on weekends.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

There are lots of local people on your area and some good shops around that have lots of good shrimp. What kind are you looking for that you would have to order instead of being able to find locally?

The other option if you're worried about delivery, is see if someone wants to go half's on an order from the shrimplab or something, they can take the order in and then you can get yours from them. If you're not there (and even if you are there, Canada Post delivery can be sketchy). You don't want them sitting on your doorstep or porch all day, as 1, someone could steal it, 2, temps could kill them. I've been expecting deliveries (not shrimp) and lefts notes all over my door, KNOCK FOR DELIVERY, and been down near my door at 8am and go out at 9am and there is delivery card from Canada Post saying we were here at 10am and you weren't home. Its only 9am, and they didn't knock at all or even try. I have a 140lb American Bulldog who barks at any noise near the house, he'd let me know if they tried to knock.

Theshrimplab delivery is also $50, which isn't there fault, its the cost to get from BC to Ontario overnight, but thats a lot unless you're ordering some expensive shrimp or can split an order.

Let people know what you're looking for and they probably have it or can tell you where to get it or who from.


----------



## dspin02 (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the info. I probably won't be ordering online then. I'm looking for yellow shrimp and 1 or 2 horned nerite snails. I know Igor doesn't have any to sell, I messaged Camboy last night and Menagerie isnt expecting any shrimp for 2 weeks, and maybe snails next week. I know there are places in Markham/Scarborough but I don't have a car and it was hard enough to get my gf to drive me out there to get my tank about a month ago. I guess maybe I'll just wait until Menagerie gets more shrimp. Are there any other good lfs downtown/west end? I live in High Park.

Thanks again for all the info, I'll wait to order online until I get the hang of shrimp keeping and want to get some more unique/rare/expensive shrimp.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I have a group order going on now. You can let me know what you want and I'll get them for you. Since you don't drive when they come I can meet you somewhere. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

I got my yellows a little while ago from menageries and they are some nice looking yellow, so maybe wait till they get some more. I got some nice snowballs from Igor too, but ya he's waiting on yellows still to up his population.

The menagerie ones are nice quality and nice yellows. I have one that is a saddled female and has an almost rili pattern to her, so that should be interesting to see what she spits out. 

camboy012406 also has some yellows, but he is in Markham area, I was going to get some last weekend when I was up in Markham but my timing and his didn't work out this time, maybe next though we can meet up.


----------



## dspin02 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey Matt,

When are you ordering? expecting delivery? I might be interested.

Although I may also just wait for menagerie to get a new shipment, give my tank another 2 weeks or so to become even more mature.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I need to place the order on the 20th so stock can be reserved. The order will be shipped on Oct. 2 or 3. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

